# What's your favorite time of year to fish and why?



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Aug - Nov for reds on the LLM.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Any time I can go!


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

June. By this time I have been thinking about catching my next big tarpon for around 6 months and I'm going crazy!


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Mostly bass fish on the Tennessee river. Everybody seems to love bass fishing in the spring when they're up shallow to spawn and fall when they're up shallow again to chase shad, but my favorite time is the hottest dog days of summer. Everybody at home running their A/C has the demand on the power grid near the top, so the damn is running water and current is prevalent throughout these lake. Bluebird skies and triple digit temps push the fish deep, but generally they're grouped up tight. They may be difficult to find, but when you do find them, you can usually spotlock and catch them non-stop for a couple hours if it's a big school.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Im more into watching the temp than month ,68 degrees and up im good to go ,as thats the temo Cobia prefer 👍 but like smackdaddy53 any time i can go is ,as a bad day on water is still better than a good day at work 😁👍😎

Black drum as early as February March here in Northeast Fl ....Fernandina Beach ⛱ 👍


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Silent Drifter said:


> Im more into watching the temp than month ,68 degrees and up im good to go ,as thats the temo Cobia prefer 👍 but like smackdaddy53 any time i can go is ,as a bad day on water is still better than a good day at work 😁👍😎
> 
> Black drum as early as February March here in Northeast Fl ....Fernandina Beach ⛱ 👍


I was just up in that area last month around Amelia island. I would like to explore those waters. I love a bigger tide and fishing at the lows.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Try the night fishing for trout around the dock lights thats crazy fun, ive caught up to 49 trout in one trip with a 29 inch red included 😋 half on live shrimp the other half on grubs, yes i released all but a limit 👍😎 any structure holds sheephead ,you can fish on bottom in Intercoastal and catch, whitting ,drum red and black,flounder....its a great fishery here 👍😎 even cast net shrimp thats mostly around Cumberland 👍


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

I live in Amelia Island and July -August bring Tarpon and August-October bring Flood Tide Reds. 
But the cooler months bring in schooling Reds. I just love to fish.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

on a lake waiting for brood 10 cicadas to emerge!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes you can catch those tarpon and huge reds at tip of South jettys ,i always carry 6 or so sabiki rigs with 3 oz triangle weights you can catch thread fin/ green backs at tip of jettys for bait ,cut them in half at a angle to keep guts in one piece either piece works great they are very oily....reds and tarpon love Em 👍😎 i reccammend 3 oz cause those crazy thread fins will tie your sabiki rig in a knot in a heart beat they are very strong....3 oz "helps" prevent this!


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Also in the Amelia IS area. Love all fishing and anytime of year... but Sept- Oct is my favorite by far. 

May through Aug I do a lot of mixed fishing- reds and blues at the mouth of Nassau Sound - while soaking some bigger baits for tarpon and sharks- this is family fun days. 
I also fish the flood tides that happen for Reds- but it is mixed results. Some trips you see a lot but no eaters. Some trips you see a few and all want to eat everything.

In Sept - end of Oct I am either chasing poons in the inlets, chasing flood tide reds (who are willing to eat aggressively), or chasing trout and flounder. 
I also take Jack breaks to enjoy line stretching and chaos that comes with the mullet migration.

In Nov - April it is usually reds, trout, and sheepies. I do try to troll for Spanish but my wife does not enjoy it. 
I have lived in NE FL since 1990 but could never get into the Black Drum fishing.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

fall and winter on gulf coat. Too f'ing hot in the summer


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If the water temp is below 78° F, I'm fishing.
But when that water temp reaches 79°, I'm 30 feet down looking up.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Silent Drifter said:


> Yes you can catch those tarpon and huge reds at tip of South jettys ,i always carry 6 or so sabiki rigs with 3 oz triangle weights you can catch thread fin/ green backs at tip of jettys for bait ,cut them in half at a angle to keep guts in one piece either piece works great they are very oily....reds and tarpon love Em 👍😎 i reccammend 3 oz cause those crazy thread fins will tie your sabiki rig in a knot in a heart beat they are very strong....3 oz "helps" prevent this!


Don't take this the wrong way, but you know you're in the fly fishing section right? Either way, it's about enjoying ourselves! To each their own for sure.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

When conditions are good: sun, water level, and wind direction. Anywhere in the world.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

April. It’s pretty much perfect.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Actually it was a total over sight on my part 🤪 i read the title then he mentioned my area ,ive been wanting to catch a cobia on fly would be a heck of a fight and you could get to watch him eat it 👍😎 fly fishing those spades would be fun also ,but im not sure what they would hit as i usually use chunks of jelly ball to catch them...🤔 their around 5 lbs awesome fight!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

In general, I like the transition periods: winter to spring; spring to summer; summer to fall; fall to winter. I think the changes increase activity and I always seem to do best during these periods.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

November. Confluence of comfortable weather, people off the water out deer hunting, and a variety of fun fish to catch up shallow.

But, anytime.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

It would be every month if I had Meredith McCord money


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> It would be every month if I had Meredith McCord money


She’s a stud!


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

January-April, because Everglades
May-July, because Tarpon 
August-December, because fishing is always better than not fishing.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Anytime except summer in central Florida. Mosquitos and no see ums at the ramp dark am are almost as bad as the amount of people at the ramp. And dodging the thunderstorms. They develop in minutes.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

In SWFL May and October. Everything is biting, the weather is usually near perfect, and most of the Snow Birds are up north.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I prefer fall, crisp morning and warm day. Usually can get decent conditions.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

August for smallmouth
February for redfish/trout


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I spend the whole year chasing one fish

Dec/Jan/Feb - Miami at night - tarpon
March/April - Choko - tarpon
May/June - Keys - tarpon
July/Aug - Biscayne bay - tarpon


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Here on the upper Texas coast, I'd have to say Fall. The water is still warm from the summer heat but the air has cooled off a little. We also tend to not have near as much wind that time of year. Right after the first cool down, the fish start feeding hard to try and fatten up for the Winter so the fishing for reds is fantastic. Since I live right on the water, I often get to sneak out when there are little weather windows so my other favorite time of year are those nice little 2-4 hour trips with ideal conditions.


----------



## Stormy Monday (Mar 27, 2019)

In my local New England waters it would be early to mid June. You spend the winter tying flies and building rods but not fishing. Then in April you start catching little trout, maybe take a run to Va. to see my son and more little natives. But then comes June and that first fish that actually pulls back really makes the year. Maybe it’s just a 24” striper and later in the season it won’t get the juices going, but after 7 months of drinking too much it’s just what I need. I like the Christmas jaunts to Puerto Rico for juvie tarpon too, no doubt, but it’s that first June fish that breaks the seasonal depression.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Late Fall through early Spring...reds on low tides in clean water...


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

Favorite time:
March/April - Belize, Mexico
Aug/Sept/Oct - Alaska




coconutgroves said:


> It would be every month if I had Meredith McCord money





Smackdaddy53 said:


> She’s a stud!


Interesesting story McCord tells April Vokey on how she went from _fishing nobody_ to _fishing somebody. _Apparently a real fishing "god" didn't approve of some of her records ... doesn't matter, IGFA approved of them!


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Mid-Spring time in the bays when the striper and bluefish show up for the summer.

Late-Spring on the flats for weakfish when you can find them.

Summer- Catch as catch can. Bluefish, weakfish, fluke, bonito in the inlets.

Fall surf fishing is the best. The bait are migrating south and the predators are right on them. Blitz time on the sand. Bluefish, False Albacore, Stripers.

Winter- Re-fill the fly boxes and dream about next Spring. Bourbon.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

it seems like almost everything tends to be active in the spring, particularly big fish. Otherwise late summer is great out west if we are getting into specific fisheries


----------

